# Media  > Creator Showcase >  ★★ Superheroes! Comedy! Space! Other single-word exclamations! ★★

## inagalaxyfarfarawry

Invest in this amazing crowdfunding phenomenon that strives to bring you the first futuristic superhero comedy written in literary form! Sit down. Stop jumping for—sit down and stop jumping for joy, Ed! Thank you.

*In a Galaxy Far, Far Awry* is a riotous series of novellas best described as *Futurama and The Avengers pureed together*, but without cameo appearances by George Takei and The Harlem Globetrotters (can't win 'em all, I guess). It's stuffed with inspiration from *Star Wars, The Uncanny X-Men, Batman, Spaceballs, and Mystery Science Theater 3000*. And it’s *Kickstarting February 2nd to March 6th*.

If you want to see this series become a reality, you can help by (1) sharing this post with your friends, (2) joining the party, (3) checking it out on Facebook, (4) Thunderclapping it, and (5) performing rain dances. Join half-dozens of likeminded peers and contribute to what some random guy called “you’ll pay me how much to say this is a masterpiece?” and what the author’s mom called an “I still don’t understand what you’re talking about, but you’re welcome to stop by for dinner” event of the year!

So invest here! Post on Facebook! Tweet on Twitter! Shout it on Thunderclap! Hashtag #inagalaxyfarfarawry! Wear clean underwear! Spread the word and help make this idea a phenomenon!

Logo (514x174).jpg

----------

